# Pasteurella Pneumonia Vaccine Reaction



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I gave all my goats a pasteurella pneumonia vaccine last night. ALL are limping this morning. I gave 2cc SQ according to the directions. All shoulders are slightly swollen and ALL are limping on that corresponding leg. They are wide-eyed with pain, no temp, and yet eating just fine.

*Is this normal?*

At first I thought maybe I hit a muscle, but I know I could not have done that in all of them.

They will need a booster in 2 - 4 weeks. *Do I still give it to them?*

Thanks for the help.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

The reaction I hear about mostly from the Pasteurella vaccine is abscess, illness, fever, sloughing hair at injection site...

This was my first year to do a pasteurella vaccine, and after hearing about all the reactions from folks locally, I was really skeptical. Instead, I did the Once PMH vaccine from Colorado Serum. It's given intranasally and only once--no booster, unless they're heading into a stressful situation and you think they need it. There's a thread about this in Off Topic:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,15694.0.html


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Billie.

I'll look at IN in the future, but what do I do now? Should I give some banamine?


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmm, I have never had any goats have reactions to the shot, the most they have is a small lump where it was given...


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

You can give banamine--it won't hurt. The pain should subside in a couple of days at the most.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks. I've got some teeth-grinding going on so I will give some. And after reading through some posts on the vaccine, for the booster, I'll give it back further than where I gave it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I give mine under the skin at the last rib...I don't give it up close to point of elbow. Back in the day the only vaccine we had was for cows and had a sting carrier. It caused does to go down if given close to the front leg, so I give this new vaccine there also. There has just been too much success with using this vaccine to move to something else without real evidence it works. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

But Vicki, I hate shots anyway and shot reactions even more so. So, I'll be the guinea pig until I find it doesn't work!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It really needs to be from herds who show and have lots of traffic in and out. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, I won't be the best guinea pig for this.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Me neither anymore  V


----------



## Renegade59 (Mar 7, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I give mine under the skin at the last rib...I don't give it up close to point of elbow. Back in the day the only vaccine we had was for cows and had a sting carrier. It caused does to go down if given close to the front leg, so I give this new vaccine there also. There has just been too much success with using this vaccine to move to something else without real evidence it works. Vicki


Vicki, just wanting to understand exactly where you are giving this shot. We vaccinated our herd tonight (front shoulder sub-q) with the same results as Cindy (MF-Alpines), we have lots of limping animals. Are you saying that you are giving the shot sub-q at the last rib towards the rear of the goat? And if so approximately how far down from the spine/loin area?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The last rib, in the middle of the body, not towards the front leg but towards the rear leg. I don't know why folks give shots at all at the point of elbow (bottom of the first ribs near the arm pit) or up on the shoulder where any soreness is going to inhibit mobility, especially of getting up and down. Plus it's right in the lymph node area so you can overlook a CL abcess or have new folks think you have CL. Towards the middle of the body, there is little going on there, and it is not low enough to cause pain when the doe gets up or down. And this is crazy strange because I just vaccinated not 1 week ago, and not one even swollen place on my girls, including 10 Feb and a May kid who had never been vaccinated before, no heat, no pain even pushing on it. Are you getting the vaccine behind the skin after you pull it out and not in the skin or fat or muscle of the shoulder? Vicki


----------



## Renegade59 (Mar 7, 2010)

Vicki, thank you for the clarification.  I'm pretty sure I'm giving the sub-q correctly behind the skin. Our LaManchas had no problems at all with the shots, but just about all of our Alpines did. Will be following up with the 21 day booster soon so will try your location. I'm assuming, maybe incorrectly that you don't give any of your shots in the front shoulder?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No, none, I also don't use the neck excpet in bucks. I also prefer IM to vaccines like CD&T instead of hiding the granuloma under the leg, which doesn't have enough subq space to really absorb. If I can give something IM (other than OTC antibiotics) I give it IM. Vicki


----------



## Renegade59 (Mar 7, 2010)

Vicki, thank you! Don't want to cause our girls (or boys) any more pain than we have to doing these things! I'm sure they would thank you for sharing your wisdom if they could! :biggrin


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I had one that limped and another that didn't feel good  Only lasted a day. I gave them children's ibuprofin. These were my weanlings- all the older does seemed to tolerate it better.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

UGH!!!! If only I had found this thread last night before I vaccinated. I have two sore girls this morning  
They are eating, but they hurt. I HATE vaccinations. Hate, hate, hate.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Tracy in Idaho uses the Once PMH intranasally, and is having good luck with it. Maybe she will come on and give details.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

carlidoe said:


> UGH!!!! If only I had found this thread last night before I vaccinated. I have two sore girls this morning
> They are eating, but they hurt. I HATE vaccinations. Hate, hate, hate.


If it's any consolation, it only lasts a couple of days.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

MF-Alpines said:


> carlidoe said:
> 
> 
> > UGH!!!! If only I had found this thread last night before I vaccinated. I have two sore girls this morning
> ...


Good to know Cindy. Thanks!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I did my whole herd last summer and neither the first shot nor the booster caused a problem that I can remember. I also give most shots over the rib. I did pre-kidding boosters on the does this spring too. The brand I got was Colorado Serum from Jefferes. I just don't remember any problems with the vaccine on kids or adults.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We use the Pasteurella vaccine from Colorado Serum as well and this year for the first time we did have several does that had a bit of a reaction to it, swelling at the shot site and acting like they didn't feel well. We give the vaccine about midway down the body over the rib cage. All seem to be okay now.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I think Carli must have done what I had done and given it more towards the shoulder. When given there, it causes limping. I have since moved to "over the last rib" and have not had any problems.


----------

